# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Hỏi: về phần mềm xuất gcode cnc plasma cắt ống vuông

## yan166

Chào các bác, em đang lên ý tưởng dựng một em máy cnc plasma để cắt ống vuông
Về kinh nghiệm thì em biết một vài cái cơ bản như đã diy chế một em máy plasma cắt phẳng rồi, sử dụng sheetcam để xuất gcode, vẽ solidword ...
Hiện tại em đang định cắt ống, nhưng đang bí phần mềm để xuất gcode. Qua tìm hiểu trên diễn đàn mình thì một số bác đang dùng "sheetcam rotary" để xuất gcode.
Cho em hỏi một số câu hỏi sau:

1- Ngoài sheetcam rotary thì còn phần mềm nào miễn phí xuất gcode để cắt ống không ?
2- Nếu mua sheetcam rotary bản quyền, thì có phải mua cả bản quyền của Sheetcam không ?
3- Ý tưởng của em là định tận dụng chức năng đục tượng của máy cnc 4 trục để xuất gcode,
về cơ bản cũng là ép đường vẽ 2d vào một trục A tròn xoay, sau đó mỏ cắt plasma di chuyển bên trên. Còn chạy biên dạng theo hình ống thì dùng THC để điều khiển Z lên xuống.
Ngoài ra plasma nó khác với máy router là ở điểm mồi sau đó mới lượn vào đường vẽ, thì ở bản 2d em vẽ sẵn luôn điểm mồi này và set điểm chạy ban đầu ở điểm mồi, như vậy cũng mô phỏng giống như sheetcam. Ý tưởng trên thì có khả thi không các bác ?

Cảm ơn các bác giúp đỡ.

----------


## CKD

SheetCAM + rotary thì cũng hạt giẻ thôi. Nên cứ phải nghĩ nó free hay cho thuốc được mới dùng thì mình xin miễn bình luận.

Rotary cho ống tròn thì vô tư, vì nó cũng chỉ là trải phẳng ra rồi cắt như kiểu máy 3axis đục tượng. Còn với ống vuông hay chữ nhật thì nó ghép 4 mặt lại để chạy. Cái đặc biệt duy nhất là nó biết quay và chạy theo cạnh ống mỗi khi cắt ra biên và chạy qua mặt liền kề.

Cái này nếu dùng trên CAM full 4axis thì chắc cũng làm được. Có thể có thuốc để dùng nhưng chắc là không đơn giản như sheetcam rồi.

Việc giao phó hoàn toàn cho THC thì chắc cũng Ok thôi, nhưng khi đó thc phải đủ gấu. Chứ nói torch có độ nghiên so với mặt phôi thì điện áp plasma nó cũng khác, và khi đó cao độ đầu khắc cũng khác.

----------


## yan166

> SheetCAM + rotary thì cũng hạt giẻ thôi. Nên cứ phải nghĩ nó free hay cho thuốc được mới dùng thì mình xin miễn bình luận.
> 
> Rotary cho ống tròn thì vô tư, vì nó cũng chỉ là trải phẳng ra rồi cắt như kiểu máy 3axis đục tượng. Còn với ống vuông hay chữ nhật thì nó ghép 4 mặt lại để chạy. Cái đặc biệt duy nhất là nó biết quay và chạy theo cạnh ống mỗi khi cắt ra biên và chạy qua mặt liền kề.
> 
> Cái này nếu dùng trên CAM full 4axis thì chắc cũng làm được. Có thể có thuốc để dùng nhưng chắc là không đơn giản như sheetcam rồi.
> 
> Việc giao phó hoàn toàn cho THC thì chắc cũng Ok thôi, nhưng khi đó thc phải đủ gấu. Chứ nói torch có độ nghiên so với mặt phôi thì điện áp plasma nó cũng khác, và khi đó cao độ đầu khắc cũng khác.


Cảm ơn bác CKD,Mấy năm rồi em mới được buôn với bác, gặp bác và anh em trực tiếp hôm off anh em bác ra Hà Nội.
Chắc em về phương án mua SheetCam bản quyền, chiến cho nhanh. Vì em cũng ko để ý giá, hôm vào web chính của nó, xem giá combo cũng ổn trong tầm với, nhưng chưa mail hỏi họ. Bên họ có thanh toán thẻ visa hoặc master ko bác. Và bác dùng chưa, họ support có tốt không bác ?
Thank bác CKD nhé !

----------


## CKD

> Cảm ơn bác CKD,Mấy năm rồi em mới được buôn với bác, gặp bác và anh em trực tiếp hôm off anh em bác ra Hà Nội.
> Chắc em về phương án mua SheetCam bản quyền, chiến cho nhanh. Vì em cũng ko để ý giá, hôm vào web chính của nó, xem giá combo cũng ổn trong tầm với, nhưng chưa mail hỏi họ. Bên họ có thanh toán thẻ visa hoặc master ko bác. Và bác dùng chưa, họ support có tốt không bác ?
> Thank bác CKD nhé !


Mình mua sheetcam + rotary plugin cũng 5-6 năm rồi. Chưa bao giờ liên hệ support nên chưa rỏ thế nào.
1. Căn bản là thấy total cũng tầm tầm 5-6 triệu gì đó nên cũng sử dụng được.
2. Rotary nó cũng vừa đủ dùng thôi, không được mạnh. Vì mình mua để thử nghiệm thôi chứ chẵng mấy khi dùng nên khó đánh giá mảnh này. Có điều qua một số soft khá (dạo internet) thì thấy nó chưa đủ gấu.
3. SheetCAM nó có check online nên không có chia sẻ nhiều người dùng 1 bản được  :Big Grin: . Trừ khi là mua xong rồi bỏ thuốc nó  :Big Grin: 
4. Và sau ngần ấy thời gian thì vẫn cập nhật phiên bản mới đều đều  :Big Grin: 
5. Mặc định nó có vuông (cả chữ nhật), tròn và I. Nó có cho phép tạo thêm mà chưa thử qua.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Mình mua sheetcam + rotary plugin cũng 5-6 năm rồi. Chưa bao giờ liên hệ support nên chưa rỏ thế nào.
> 1. Căn bản là thấy total cũng tầm tầm 5-6 triệu gì đó nên cũng sử dụng được.
> 2. Rotary nó cũng vừa đủ dùng thôi, không được mạnh. Vì mình mua để thử nghiệm thôi chứ chẵng mấy khi dùng nên khó đánh giá mảnh này. Có điều qua một số soft khá (dạo internet) thì thấy nó chưa đủ gấu.
> 3. SheetCAM nó có check online nên không có chia sẻ nhiều người dùng 1 bản được . Trừ khi là mua xong rồi bỏ thuốc nó 
> 4. Và sau ngần ấy thời gian thì vẫn cập nhật phiên bản mới đều đều 
> 5. Mặc định nó có vuông (cả chữ nhật), tròn và I. Nó có cho phép tạo thêm mà chưa thử qua.


Bác mua cái Sheetcam rotary thì chuyển tiền cho họ như thế nào ha bác? Em cũng tính mua mà chưa biết như thế nào. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## CKD

Trước mình mua qua paypal hay visa gì đó quên rồi  :Smile:

----------

